# Suggestions on where to work as a new medic



## caliboosted (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, I recently received my medic license and have been researching different cities and states in hopes of finding a county/ system that has what I am looking for and would be a good place to start as a medic. I am very dedicated to EMS, I have been an EMT-B for 4 years, worked in various settings of EMS such as rock concerts, a water park, bls volunteer fire dept and IFT. My experience involving ALS and the 911 system pretty much consists of my internship which was approximately 6 months (600 hrs), I wish I had more experience in this area but don't. I am very interested in education and teaching, I belong to NAEMSE and have taken their level 1 and 2 instructor course along with a few other various non EMS teaching courses. I would love to start being a skills instructor/ entry level EMT-B instructor as soon as I get settled somewhere. I am from CA but am pretty much set on moving due to the scarce job opportunities and wanting to explore. I have heard a lot of great things about TX, AZ and NV lately, What does everyone think ? Please share your opinion on where you think I might be able to get my foot in the door and work my way up. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Imacho (Mar 6, 2012)

If you're willing to move to charlotte, send me a PM. I'll give you some good info.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2012)

Acadian has some good opportunities, moving assistance and signing bonus. 

After a few years of experience, come see us in Sussex County.


----------



## caliboosted (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate it. Any people from TX or NV have any suggestions ?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 6, 2012)

caliboosted said:


> Thanks everyone, I appreciate it. Any people from TX or NV have any suggestions ?



Williamson Co
Austin- Travis Co
Montgomery Co
Schertz 
San Marcos- Hays Co
MedStar (I believe that's the name of the system that covers Fort Worth? Linuss?)
Many more that I can't think of off the top of my head. Tx is a good state for EMS. A lot of good systems out here.


----------



## caliboosted (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome thank you I will start looking into those.


----------



## caliboosted (Mar 6, 2012)

What does everyone think about working duel medic vs medic Emt to start out ? I've heard positives on both sides, you have a mentor for the most part with dual medic but then again you have someone to fall back on and might not get as much experience. Thoughts on this anyone ?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 6, 2012)

caliboosted said:


> What does everyone think about working duel medic vs medic Emt to start out ? I've heard positives on both sides, you have a mentor for the most part with dual medic but then again you have someone to fall back on and might not get as much experience. Thoughts on this anyone ?



http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=20494


----------



## caliboosted (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll chime about Nevada.

Reno you have REMSA.
It's a public service model system. Runs I/P but new medics do 6-8 weeks of FTO time then 8-12 months riding as a second medic on a P/P truck. High-volume 911 ALS system. Pay is pretty average when compared to the National average. Schedules are either 4x12s, 3x16s or "split shifts" that do 4x12 one week then 3x16 the next week. 

Vegas you have AMR, MedicWest and LVFD. All three transport. AMR and MW split the city however AMR now actually owns MW. LVFD picks and chooses which patients they transport. They tried to take over completely but changed their minds. AMR and MW run P/P and P/I I believe. I don't think they have BLS trucks but they used to have I/I ILS trucks, not sure if they still do. My partner used to work for MW and he loved it. Another coworker worked for AMR and has no complaints about it. I 99% sure MW runs a 4/3/3/4 (on/off/on/off) type schedule but I'm not sure about AMR 

Mostly everything else is fire-based EMS or BLS/ILS volunteers. 

Humboldt General Hospital in Winnemucca is the only other service really noteworthy. They serve a big area, are hospital based and have some badass trucks. Their CCT is a crew cab Medium duty on an International Chassis I believe. Also the CCT has a full hydraulic extrication setup, not sure about the other units. Can't comment on their crew setup but the are ALS 911. 

I can't comment on pay for AMR, HGH or MW because I don't know. i don't know exact numbers for LVFD but I know their FF/Medics get baid A LOT.

Clark County (Vegas) has it's own OEMS that is separate from the rest of NV. Clark County OEMS is a little bit ahead of the rest of NV.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 7, 2012)

Clark County, NV is a good place, as is EMSA/EMSA Tulsa (Oklahoma) and AMR. I'm a new medic in Far West Texas about to start part-time at Sierra Vista Hospital in Truth or Consequences.


----------



## caliboosted (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the input everyone. One thing Im trying to factor in is how much is too much to spend on traveling while trying to get hired.


----------



## caliboosted (Mar 13, 2012)

Any more recommendations, words of wisdom or pointers any one would mind sharing ?


----------



## prolonging suffering (Mar 29, 2012)

I hear good things about Medstar, they do all 911 in fort worth.  AMR does 911 in Arlington (south of Dallas and Fort Worth) and Careflite does 911 for south Dallas.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 1, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> MedStar (I believe that's the name of the system that covers Fort Worth? Linuss?)



Fort Worth and 14 other surrounding cities, encompassing 4 counties (though lions share is in Tarrant county)


----------

